# Lifestyle affects when women go through menopause as smokers have the



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

change two years early.

I read a similar report to this a couple of years ago, so I think the science is quite strong for this. In fact, I smoked my last cigarette after that.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2133842/Menopause-Lifestyle-affects-women-change-smokers-years-earlier.html

/links


----------

